
Infosec startup Ionic Security raises $25.5M from Google, Kleiner - delinka
http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/blog/atlantech/2014/02/ionic-security-raises-255m-from.html?page=all
======
ajju
Congrats to Adam & Team!

I saw a very early demo when Adam was still building Social Fortress, and it
was a plugin that encrypted all content being posted to the web (Facebook,
Twitter etc) by default, and decrypted it only for those clients who had the
plugin installed.

It's hard to tell how exactly Ionic works now. The website is somewhat light
on details, perhaps intentionally. I'd really love to find out how Ionic's
platform works.

------
greenwalls
Does anyone know of a consumer product for Dropbox that does something like
this?

